# John William (Dean) Burgon



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey PB,

I have a strong interest in MSS of the NT and how that affects both pastor/teacher and layman alike. I had read in one article on the subject that Dean Burgon had indexed about 86,000 references of the NT out of the Church Fathers, and that the completed work was held in the British Library in 16 Vol., or folios. 

This fact is true and after several emails with the British Library they are able to digitize this work for £60.00 per manuscript , or slighty over $75.00 per folio. In all, that would run a bit over $1200.00 for the whole work. Permissions can be granted to any participant to have a copy of the whole work. 

My question to the board is what would be a good plan to raise the funds for such a project? Being in the financial business I have thought to write a short prospectus on the project and set it up through my church. I have also thought of contacting some seminaries that might be interested in the work for their schools. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 27, 2010)

Geoff,

Will there be copyright restrictions on the material you (hopefully) get? That is, in terms of reproducing and sharing it?


----------

